# Thomas, Keller, Jim, & Martell - A KKF Collaboration



## Dave Martell

This project started off about 2 yrs ago (?) with Jim, our esteemed admin, ordering a gyuto from me (this was the 8th knife order I received). Jim had a vision for his Martell gyuto....he wanted me to make a larger size than I had done before (a 270mm), he wanted a Stefan Keller custom handle (that would match his other 2 Martell knives with Stefan handles on them), and he wanted the steel to be damascus from Devin Thomas. A KKF collaboration was born! 

I am very happy with the results and I don't feel this way often. The grind of the blade came out about as perfect as I can hope to do, the steel was a treat to work with, and Stefan's handles are a work of art that is like putting icing on the cake.

The steel used is a combination of 52100 & 15n20....yes you read that correctly. Can you say double high carbon? :spiteful: 
And to make sure that the steel gives up it's maximum performance we had the Boss Hoss do the heat treat on it so we know it's going to kick ass. :headbang:

If there's one thing that I'm upset with it's the quality of the pictures I'm showing here, I just couldn't capture the beauty of the depth of the damascus pattern. It's so frustrating to see in person how the pattern moves and looks 3D and then looks so flat on the screen. I took about 80 pictures and these are the best. 

Well I hope that I did my part in this project, I know that Stefan, Devin, and Jim did theirs, I'm thankful for having been given the chance to work with these guys. 

Here ya go Jim...it's all yours.....


----------



## NO ChoP!

I really like the look of your profile in the 270 length...awesome collabo everyone!


----------



## EdipisReks

I really like the profile of that, too. awesome work all around!


----------



## KCMande

Stunning the say the least


----------



## Justin0505

O
M 
G

That's a grail knife if ever there was one. Fantastic flippin' work by everyone involved (but no real surprise there). My hat off to Jim too for having the vision to come up with this knife and the coercive powers to make it actually happen.


----------



## toddnmd

Umm, those pics look pretty awesome. If the knife looks that much better in person, I'm not sure what else there is to say. Nice teamwork to everyone involved.


----------



## labor of love

yeah...everything about that knife is sweet. martell in a 270mm size is very cool.


----------



## tripleq

Beauty Dave! Planning any others or was this a one time deal?


----------



## Baby Huey

Beautiful work. Grats Jim.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm happy that the profile looks good to some of you, it's actually the same as my 240mm though, just stretched out a bit.

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Dave Martell

tripleq said:


> Beauty Dave! Planning any others or was this a one time deal?




Hi Norm,
I'd do this again in a heartbeat but to find a customer who will do this is the issue.


----------



## Jim

Dave, Stefan,Devin Thank you all so much! I am really excited to get my third Martell for the trifecta!

I am a little speachless so forgive me all.


----------



## Dave Martell

It was your vision Jim, thanks for supporting & pushing me.


----------



## Von blewitt

This is spectacular! Well done all involved. A very handsome knife indeed


----------



## apicius9

Very nice final product, I was wondering whatever happened to that handle.  Thanks to all!

Stefan


----------



## don

That's a stunner! Nicely done.


----------



## bahamaroot

Spectacular! At least I can dream!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> I'm happy that the profile looks good to some of you, it's actually the same as my 240mm though, just stretched out a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys.



I think your profile really suits the 270mm size. Looks good stretched out.


----------



## panda

that profile really is pretty freaking sweet! many knives are too narrow, pointy or pork chops.


----------



## DevinT

Great job Dave, Stephan, and Jim. I love how that turned out. It was a very enjoyable project for us as well. 

Hoss


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> I'd do this again in a heartbeat but to find a customer who will do this is the issue.


I seriously doubt that will be an issue... This one is a stunner, and is going to get your phone ringing. It is up there in the top 10 all-time KKF 'lookers' list in my opinion.


----------



## cookinstuff

Great work on all who put this one together, she sure is pretty. Congratulations Jim, you got some nice ones!


----------



## bahamaroot

That handle is gorgeous! What's the wood used?


----------



## apicius9

The wood is spalted Hawaian signature tree, the spacer is mammoth ivory between red fiber. 

Stefan


----------



## Nasr

Sign me Up!


----------



## stereo.pete

Great work to all parties involved!


----------



## Bill13

Can't wait until I am done saving up/paying for college. The first knife I buy will a collaboration knife!! Let's see, that will be in 10 years so maybe I should get on the waiting list now:biggrin:


----------



## Lucretia

Beautiful!


----------



## Miles

I'm just going to say:

"WOW!!!" 

Very nice collective work gents! Very nice work indeed!


----------



## ptolemy

sob, this is worth framing!


----------

